
How to build wealth slowly (a.k.a.: investment burritos) - yarapavan
https://pjrvs.com/wealth
======
itake
I think your math is wrong.

> If you started with $100 and put $100 per month into your own investment
> burrito, you’d end up with about $250,000 in 40 years.

That is $250,000 in 2060 money, or $95k in 2020 money. You'd basically end up
with $95k of value in 2020 dollars in 40 years.

[https://smartasset.com/investing/inflation-
calculator](https://smartasset.com/investing/inflation-calculator)

